# Ultimate Marvel Vs Capcom 3



## SnowyD (Nov 23, 2011)

I gotta ask, is this game worth it? It's only 40 bucks and I am a fan of fighters, but I was just wondering if the gameplay is fun and worth it. Annnddd, does anybody have it on xbox that would want to play if I got it?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 23, 2011)

it's worth it if you like fighters and especially if you never played mvc3. Also i would be willing to play when i get back to my dorm, the wifi at my house is really really bad.


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 23, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> it's worth it if you like fighters and especially if you never played mvc3. Also i would be willing to play when i get back to my dorm, the wifi at my house is really really bad.


Add me on xbl. Gamertag: MN Sour Diesel


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 23, 2011)

ok mine is SinewyDrake1 btw i tend to play heavy zoning most of the time so fair warning.


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 23, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> ok mine is SinewyDrake1 btw i tend to play heavy zoning most of the time so fair warning.


I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing so far. I'm more of an mk9 player. But this game seems like the perfect party game


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 24, 2011)

well there are lots of guides online on how to play, some are fairly long but i could link them if you want me to. combo wise in the mission mode the most important mission is mission 5 for everyone since it's the universal simplest air combo. Most of the other missions are either impractical combos or just bad combos.


----------



## Sulfur (Nov 28, 2011)

yea bad combos but alot of them I liked. I'm working on my team at the moment and beatingg very hard with everybody since I like shiny titles ^.,.^ but waiting for the animal pack to come out. worthy of 40bucks though card system not out yet im on daily and for many hours. GT- WolfxLycan


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 28, 2011)

the only dlc costume i really want are taskmasters and trish's and they're both in the same pack : D
i like rocket raccoons outfit but he's too awkward of a character for me to use. 
Also what trouble are you having with your team?


----------



## Sulfur (Nov 29, 2011)

I liked Taskmasters as well. Well trying to work on teams period lmto. I use chars I like then try figuring out teams that could work out well for me. Tron/Frank/Felicia....Taskmaster/Amaterasu/Frank....Haggar/Amaterasu/Rocket Raccoon are teams ive tested or trying now.  Raccoon is interesting but still better then Phoenix wright, still hate him in the game and dislike more that I love his theme. Which means he is my "Dan" in training mode


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2011)

Game bombed


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 30, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Game bombed


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2011)

Tatsunoko vs. Capcom for lyfe


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 1, 2011)

I miss TvC only cause of Orbital rings, Jun and Casshern


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 1, 2011)

I liked the two beret people


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> I liked the two beret people


*Yatterman-1 and Yatterman-2


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 1, 2011)

Berets are the only parts that matter about them, thus beret poeple. which reminds me how no one really has a hat in umvc3


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 3, 2011)

Ya, less helmets more capes and hats :3


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 4, 2011)

If I didn't already have the original release, I would be all over it.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 6, 2011)

Sell the original and get new one ;>


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 7, 2011)

yea it's worth it sicne it's not 60 dollars, ofcourse if you're not really into fighters than i wouldn't recomend it.
also we hace still yet to play online :v


----------



## Project_X (Dec 7, 2011)

Hmm...I have UMvC3 on PS3 (PSN: Rikyuu-ZX).
Just note that I have two jobs and college, so I play like someone who has two jobs and college. *Ahem* That means "not very good".


----------



## SnowyD (Dec 7, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea it's worth it sicne it's not 60 dollars, ofcourse if you're not really into fighters than i wouldn't recomend it.
> also we hace still yet to play online :v



I try to get on tonight, I've been really busy with finals and whatnot, thought I am out of school now. *celebrates* so yeah! I'll be on more.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 7, 2011)

nice my finals are coming up soon and i will most likley not be on tonight also, except like really late >.>


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 11, 2011)

You can catch me on but gotta say if you wanna play. Im halfway with playing 100 matches with everyone. Need help with some team titles they got..all 5 actually


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm going to be getting an arcade stick controller tomorrow so i will be relearning how to do everything in the game.


----------



## SnowyD (Dec 11, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> I'm going to be getting an arcade stick controller tomorrow so i will be relearning how to do everything in the game.


I'll be on!


----------



## saggansingh (Dec 11, 2011)

YEAH, I Play the Game with my favorite Super Hero.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 11, 2011)

UMvC3 version fight stick?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 12, 2011)

No an eight arc fusion fight stick. It's really awesome but now i'm so bad an have to relearn everything X3


----------



## Chak (Dec 13, 2011)

Definitely worth it imo. 
Also, is it too late for another fighter to get in on some of this action? c:
My gamertag is: Chak Feran
if anybody is interested~


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 13, 2011)

No fighting has been had yet actually. I saw Sinewy a lobby i had joined but shortly lost connection to lobby and couldnt connect to it. BTW, figured out three of the five team titles ^.^


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 13, 2011)

sure i'll add you when i can. O that's why you left, the way poeple were playing in that lobby was so ugly, even with my new controller i managed to beat the guy with no losses. Then proceed to leave realizing how much practice i need with my eight arc.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 14, 2011)

oh nice you beat him. Thought someone would but hey, I've seen some cheap matchups. Like people trying to win by time over.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 14, 2011)

Sulfur said:


> oh nice you beat him. Thought someone would but hey, I've seen some cheap matchups. Like people trying to win by time over.


I time out a fair amount, but not intentionally. Also it's more likley going to happen now that on my new controllers i really can't do any combos so enemys will live for a lot longer.


----------



## Moneybags (Dec 14, 2011)

As long as Capcom doesn't decide to make Mega Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3: Turbo World Tournament edition, UMvC is probably worth the money.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 14, 2011)

well if they did it better be free DLC >.>
Also anyone ever do the reverse world glitch thingy? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTV245CMwN0&feature=related


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 15, 2011)

I ain't a glitch user ._. only glitched back on Halo 2 but never since then and lol don't give capcom ideas for new game.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 15, 2011)

In other news heroes and Heralds seems cool and is coming out in a couple days.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 16, 2011)

Tuesday? cause I've been waiting for it. YAY card collecting. "Hopes to see Jon Talbain and/or Tessa card"


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.capcom-unity.com/marvelv...77/28773325/Heroes__Heralds_Ability_Card_list
that's a translated version of the list so far


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 17, 2011)

Noooo will not click :OEVIL!!!!!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 17, 2011)

lols


----------



## RagnarokChu (Dec 17, 2011)

I'll buy this when Super Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 Accent xx Core Arcade Edition -rev2- Comes out.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 19, 2011)

noooo more ideas for capcom and marvel :UBut think UMvC3 is last cause Marvel may put foot down on more characters or something. Sides, they working on SFxT


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 19, 2011)

well other games have liscences to marvel so it's when they release it and that's why they wouldn't realease more.
Also heroes and heralds is out today.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 20, 2011)

Liking some of the cards and have all 100's on Heroes side. Heralds be done by tonight ^^Any cards yous like particularly, whether its looks or abilities?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 20, 2011)

i love the meter ones for my main team. Also team of one, auto meter start and filling meter, more health, trolltastic pheonix team :3


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 21, 2011)

My best one at the moment "I think" is Destroyer, Luke Cage & Sabretooth as main,Other is Felynes or Professor X as main and Missile or Nick Fury as secondary's for Rare card finding. just need 17 more cards ^^


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

i need a bunch more than that X.X


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 21, 2011)

Any S cards? I got only Bloodia and Thanos


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Bloodia, shin san loa (or somethign like that, and two other or so.
Also blade.....
lots and lots of blade....


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 22, 2011)

Well not sure if its just me but after playing in Tricell Laboratory a while, now I keep getting Howard Duck that I already have at 9/9. Maybe each area has different cards? Hoping thats the way it is so getting all cards will be easier.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 22, 2011)

maybe,also i remeber getting that card. the card i got most was blade >.>


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 23, 2011)

for now,... eventually howard duck will track you down :O


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 23, 2011)

so many blade....also yea i have howard. i wish the internet at my house wasn't shit so i could play online D:


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 24, 2011)

:U I heard something about Nerfing Phoenix and suddenly I can't do my rolling buckler combos with Felicia...double :U


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 24, 2011)

in turnabout mode pheonix's assist aren't invicbile anymore. no idea about Felicia. Hulk got his command throw to throw more farther away making it harder to combo. Chris got the ability to cancel his flame throw into launcher and specials. Also there has been something odd with taskmaster launcher after sheild skills, not sure how to describe it though.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll have to check Taskmaster and i can do Felicias buckler combo's in arcade but not H&H :/ wierd. Just 11 more cards to go. Finally got Megaman which I use in place of Felynes in my Finding Rare Card Deck, Fin Fang Foom and Astaroth ^^


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 24, 2011)

i love how dropping doom's main combo leads to great resets :v
Also getting a full combo of taskmasters air grab is hard as fuck. 
And diagonals don't like me, at all ;n;


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 25, 2011)

Might have to get it just for Red Arremer.

Or just play SVC Chaos and Perverted Impact can just eat out my asshole~


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 25, 2011)

you could it for that. Also his dlc outfit should be coming out soon.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 25, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> you could it for that. Also his dlc outfit should be coming out soon.



oh good I will look forward to paying another five dollars for that!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 25, 2011)

ok, i'm definitally getting taskmasters and trishes dlc outfits, they're pretty awesome.
Also firebrand's theme is pretty awesome. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq8DI-4TRU8&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL5CC6D145DD85EFF8


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't plan on getting it. Sides I heard about them not putting up tuesday's DLC Pack cause Italy had issues with magneto costume?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 25, 2011)

it was spain and it was because the magneto costume looked like the king of spain.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh I was close xD but ya..I only want Animal Pack and that pack cause Ronin"Hawkeye" was a favorite character on MUA and Task looks cool. Most of all Iris Felicia and Talbain Amaterasu FTW :U


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 27, 2011)

i like the rocket raccoon's outfit, it's cute :3
also i kind of wanna use felicia, but there are other characters i wanna learn first.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats cool, cause Felicia mine >and yeah, Raccoon's Original uniform, only like his army one now and still learning him though I know his combo's well. Hoping still to achieve 480 missions completed


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 28, 2011)

good luck with that, the mission mode is kind of meh though. forcing certain assists at times in combos and using semiimpracticle combos. also not showing how much damage they do sucks.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sure you know the higher the combo the lesser the damage but partner combo assists have been a pain "like Nemesis's 9th" but I did it :3Thats my only issue sides air floating combos like Firebrand's and timing is always key...give us maybe 2 or 4 more characters and 480 missions completed will be easy.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 28, 2011)

well i meant there are better combos to do than the mission ones. also some of them are just awkward.


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 30, 2011)

Some I can't seem to get to work either :/Bad Mission mode BAD!!!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 30, 2011)

well some have really stupid things in them. i do know for some of the assit ones you call them out before you have them hit and continue your combo while the assist does there thing.also the timing is never said for any of them when it matters a lot for some of them.
Also i really dislike how useless the first 4 missions for all characters are. i wish they would get rid of them to put some more actual combos in the mission modes.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 31, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Or just play SVC Chaos and Perverted Impact can just eat out my asshole~[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 31, 2011)

hey aren't you glad that megaman is in umvc3 now?


----------



## triage (Dec 31, 2011)

I need an anchor for Dante/Amaterasu.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 31, 2011)

Wesker, you can never go wrong with wesker. Easy to learn, great damage for simple combos. amazing assist and if snapped in he can do well on point.

For more seriousness what does your team lack, what do dante and ammy need?
Edit: For some more depth on this stuff since i have nothing better to do.
Wesker: Great for anchor who can make the best combacks with really high damage and speed. What makes him truly scary beyond his damage and speed is his 1 frame command grabs. If anyone is pressuring your wesker on the ground xfactor guard cancel into heavy command grab which has the wall bounce which makes it easy to combo off of and with xfactor damage should be the death of the character. also wesker has above average health and his own mini xfactor. If the oppenent is on the ground wesker will do horrible horrible things to them. Also his the way his combos end (downward gunshot/super) if you take out the super lead to easy resets for you that will definitally kill them where the first part didn't.
His assist samurai edge (lower shot) also works really well for dante, can set up good unblockables and can be nice for certain dante combos.
Finally you don't have to put much effort into wesker to make him a threat so you can concentrate more on improving your Dante ammy.

Doctor Doom: If you're lacking some form of assist and an anchor, go with doom. His Beam assist is great for teleport mix-ups with dante and i imagine would help ammy get in on people. Also if you know how to protect your assists hidden missiles is definitly very hard for oppenets to deal with, as long as at least one missile is out they will be scared to combo because they will get hit by the missiles (once they realize they get hit by the missiles even while combing both the assist and main character), it is a very annoying assist for people to deal with and often they will either play it super safe and take lots of chip, or be reckless trying to attack doom and lose there characters in the process (assuming you punish with a full combo). Hidden missiles forces the oppenet to react and it's generally to your benefit. Rocks are an ok assit with decent lockdown but that's what you should be using ammy's cold beads for i assume. Also his DHCs (in case you don't know a DHC is when you are doing a super and have meter for another super you do the motion and buttons for the next characters super and they will come out with there super) with ammy work real well, doing spear flame as the lighting part of ammy's level 1 super will lead to quite a fair amount of damage.
As an anchor he can be reliable and doesn't need to rely on assists. He can keep away and go in with mix-ups when he needs to. He has the damage to kill most of the cast in one combo or he can just sit back and deal tons of chip. Also foot dive is a great/abusible move that leads into his damage. However, you need to put work into him since his combos are very nonstandard (bucktooth loops). None of your characters are simple or mainstream combo wise and all take time to learn if you pick up doom so you have to keep that in mind. Also his level 3 is 0 frame, which means that if they're not blocking already they're hit by it, so it is a very powerful reversal even without xfactor gaurd canceling

Spencer: As the other two characters he does great amount of damage and can generally kill most characters in one combo. He has great ground mix ups with good lows, an overhead, command grab, and the fact they're generally safe. Also his wire grapple can move him in very quickly on his opponents (the S+atk one, not the quater circle forward atk one) and allows him to ignore advancing guards since he can just wire grapple back in. However the thing that makes him a huge threat as anchor is his bionic arm; Quick, starts up incivibly, powerful, if you xfactor after you hit them it's very easy to combo off of, if they block it and you xfactor you're right next to them which is a scary thing. He can turn the tables very quickly. However you can't be careless with his arm super because it can be baited and is very unsafe on block if you don't have xfactor to make it safe. So you need to learn to be smart with bionic arm and when to use it. Also you need to learn how to combo with spencer of an xfactored boinic arm, also be able to fully combo with an overhead.

Those are the first 3 that come to mind, but if you're not satisified with them here are some tips for looking into a anchor for your team:
Great reversal (and i don't mean xfactor level 3)
can get high damage without the help of assists
can get in without the help of assists
can mix up opponents and get the hit without the help of assists
Works well with meter but doesn't rely on it.
Also can be self sufficent in building the meter they need.

Bonuses that are nice but not necessarily needed for an anchor:
Has a assist that greatly helps your team.
Can keep the opponent out without the help of assists (not really too needed since an anchor should be more so busy getting in and staying in than keeping out)
Has lots of health so they don't die in a combo (nice but there are feather weight anchors who can still come back on an entire team)
DHCs work very well for you.
Has a good hyper move for the THC (team hyper combo)
Has awesome win quotes :3

Also i will be willing to play anyone today if you guys feel like it.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 1, 2012)

ugh...to much megaman now >.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 1, 2012)

well then obviously he needs to be removed again :v

also what do you think of my brand new wall of text, agree/disagree?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 1, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> hey aren't you glad that megaman is in umvc3 now?



As DLC costumes and not the real thing.

no obv


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 2, 2012)

^ laugh my tail off xDBut I do agree with you on all those suggestions snowpaw though I like bionic arm over wannabe god and green suit ^,.,^


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 2, 2012)

doom is my favorite of the 3, because he has amazing assists.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 3, 2012)

Missile barrage ._.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 3, 2012)

them hidden missles :3
also he has one of the best beam assists. 
Even his rocks are reasonable assist to use.


----------



## Lumpy (Jan 3, 2012)

win blast!


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 3, 2012)

he does...is why me no like him lol


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 5, 2012)

Doom :v
also I need to get back to playing some more umvc3, and god dammit we need to play! D:


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 6, 2012)

^ hey... I've been playing lobby's the past two days with A fur friend and playing random matches. You need to get your butt on to join in dude. >:lDid I mention I HATE Arthur,King,X-Factor 3......


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 6, 2012)

yea he should definitally be snapped in, or at least make sure he uses his xfactor first.
Also i played last night and have a horrible habbit of mashing now, it's really depressing and is causing me so many losses.
also i'm going to try and not nap this afternoon so invite me if in online.

So um sorry if i made you rage, they were good games though.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 6, 2012)

I didn't rage o.oRage isnt in my system lol unless your a spammer xD then I'll hate you ._. nevertheless good matches though my feelings for doom still stand.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 6, 2012)

it's reasonable. also don't tag out so carelessly, pretty much lost you two characters instead of one. Also fuck tron and her dumb hitbox causing normal combos to miss.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 8, 2012)

xD I know right


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

that's one of the main reasons i don't consider tron the worst character. Her amazing life and her hitbox dropping her out of ALOT of basic combos. Also i'm so glad they nerfed her gustaff flame, such a retarded good assist in the original.
I think chun-li is the worst :v


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 10, 2012)

Ya, I still use gustaff fire as assist just not the same anymore and I really think they messed with my Felicia. I used to easily combo after mid rolling buckler to heavy, then launcher but nope, have trouble getting it to fuck. And decided that taskmaster really is used a lot now so I think ima go back to morrigan or Spencer


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 10, 2012)

well felicia actually got better combility since she can delta kick in the air, which means she gets a ground bounce in her combos. so after your first launch if you end with delta kick you will get an easy relaunch combo to knock them down after. Also her sand splash move otgs now so i think you use that into super after. and i do know her kitty paw down foward M move got nerfed. Also just practice combos, and here's a combo video for felicia for some combos you can learn. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctuebmrfh64

Spencer got even better in umvc3 so it's a good idea to use him, i think he may be in the top 7 characters. Morrigan got better in that her spacing is scarier now, but you gotta be able to fly cancel fireballs into fireballs. However she still has pathetic damage for kind of hard to do combos.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 11, 2012)

I learned a few combos from watching Teamspooky youtube stream last night. I got that felicia combo down that you were talking about.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 11, 2012)

that's good. good combos are always important. what's your main team again?
btw who did you think was my best character on my team?


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 12, 2012)

Can't say cause it was task doing most the work and My main team has been Tron, Spencer, Felicia but I don't have them on my quickpick....Still glad I've yet to see anyone do my Hagger/Amaterasu combo ^,.,^


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 14, 2012)

well my taskmaster used to be my best and was in the original, but now i'm not sure. My main problem with him is i sometimes mash and throw out unsafe stuff (i.e S after shield skills which is very punishble and getting punished off it tends to lead to his death). if i threw out sharp sting instead i would be in so much of a better position and not get punished unless they xfactor guard cancel, which would be most of the times a waste on the first character.
Also that main team seems nice, though i kind of think you should switch spencers and Felicia's places, though it could be arguable since felicia could also be a good anchor. Also another thing is that tron doesn't have an assist to help her get in which can definitally be bad for her.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I don't think to much about switching out nor do I rarely use assists for if they get caught in a combo, they would die without ever actually entering the fight which I try doing when  the opponent assist spams with Sentinel, Doom, Dormammu, etc. Still working on Tron stuff and learned some more with Felicia but rolling buckler is still a habit I seem to not wanna let go hehe


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 14, 2012)

getting a character with lots of red health out is generally a very important thing to do. trying to save a character by raw tagging them out for another one is a good way to lose two characters (which i'm pretty sure i did to you). There are safe ways to get out a character and often times you should go for those. Tagging more smartly is one way, basically tagging when you know they can't punish you for it, like after you knock them down from a combo or they're in cool down from a move. Also sometimes you may wanna hold tag if they're throwing out a projectile so the character doesn't get chipped and the new one won't get fully combo'd off the projectile (gimlet is a special case where if you tag it will completely miss). DHCs are the most simple safe way to get a character out imediatly, however this depends on your seconds characters supers and whether they're safe or not. For example you have a very interesting second character to dhc into, spencer. If they try to punish the random super you throw out with tron you can then bionic arm them, however if you just dhc into the bionic it is unsafe and you will get punished for it. But his second super with the grapple is surprisingly safe. Also with tron i think you can use the giant servebot to protect the person supering it. DHCs may cost two meter but saving a character is worth more than the meter. Another way to get a new character in is Crossover counters. These only cost a meter compared to DHCing however these can be much more punishable depending on the assist, a good crossover counter assist would be tron flame since it comes out quick and would be a great way to get the opponents off you. If you're character does not need to be taken out immediately but should be out soon and your confident in landing a hit you can try to go for a TAC to get them out, but this is a very risky strategy that you should only do if your character can survive a couple more hits. Another slightly risky way to save your character is xfactor guard cancel the opponent's pressure and punish them for it. This is risky cause if you're using it on your first character you only get level 1 xfactor and it can haunt you later on in the match. Also just xfactoring to save a character can often be bad because you may survive that blow but if they're at low enough health they will often die very soon and you will have wasted your xfactor. you should know all these strategy's in order to get the best use of them.
assists are what make umvc3, umvc3. playing without them is very hindering and learning the risks and rewards and value of assists is important for success. Assists should be used when both the point character and the assist character can do what they need and you benefit greatly from it. Using assists wrong is very crippling. Doom hidden missiles is a great way to learn how to use assists. It teaches you how the point character protects the assist and how the assist protects the point character and how both of them give you an advantage. With hidden missiles you learn how to protect your assist since doom is out for so long and so vulnerable. Alternatively you learn how much more pressure and opportunity you get with the missiles coming down on the opponent. 
An example using spencer on how assists can be amazing and when they should be used. Often a Spencer will jump, grapple move forward and call a beam assist at the same time. If they opponent trys to jump they will have to block the grapple as spencer is coming in, but if the opponent stays on the ground  to try and punish spencer as he comes in the beam will stop them. And during the beam stopping them he has the opportunity to get in and cause mixups which is nothing but bad for the opponent. 
Basic ideas of when to use an assist are when one or more of the following things to be happening:
You don't want your point character and assist to be in the same place (that way often one will be safe even if the other is hit)
You don't want your point character to commit to something that can't be followed up (this will avoid both characters getting hit by like random beam supers and stuff)
You want your enemy in block stun while the assist is coming out (that way they can't immediately attack)
The opponent is already committing to something and wouldn't be able to hit the assist with it.

Benefits of assists:
The timing of the assist covers your point characters cooldown and makes their moves safe(did taskmaskter just get hit after throwing out an unsafe S? well those missiles coming down stop the opponents combo way more before they want it to end)
The assist continues pressure and adds more links to your pressure.
An assist can stop your enemy from moving and allow you to get in on them.
You can create unblockables (low hitting assist timed with an aerial move means the opponent has to block low and high at the same time/ close enough it is humanly impossible to block both)
Assists extending combos (if a character can't otg than have an assist that does it so you can relaunch an opponent after knockdown)
They can help for resets/mixups 

You really need to get into the habit of using assists since they are a vital part of the game. If you're scared of your assists dieing, at first you can go with assists that help your combos become longer so you can get more damage. but eventually you will want at least one assist that helps you do what you need to and you just gotta learn how to protect both so you don't get happy birthday'd and lose both characters.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for that insight. Whenever online should watch for me doing lobbies


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 17, 2012)

no problem, i'm love being insightful about stuff like this. I'm a lot smarter at games than i play. Also do you know about stuff like frame data and what's safe/unsafe?
o also another thing, if you just want an assist but don't really wanna know how to use assists, go with Morrigans meter giving assist. She's so fast you don't need to protect her, the effect is very easy to forget, and it doesn't change your game plan much, it's a brainless assist that is nice to have while you're still learning how to do assists. It's like the lariet,tron flame in mvc3 without the huge fucking benefit of stopping all god damn pressure.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 17, 2012)

Yea thats what I use with morrigan, Î³ assist. I remember Felicia's Cat Spike being a good assist and I always use Spencer's armor piercer assist. I'll have to use Tron on you since you dislike her flaming chest xD


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 18, 2012)

well in this game it's not as bad, since the invicbility is gone, but i do hate her odd hitbox that causes her to drop out of too many combos. With spencer his assists are really only good in combos. but slanted grapple is great in combos for resets and can occasional be used out of combos to catch someone. For felicia rolling buckler i think may be the best becuase it hits low, which means you can set-up unblockables.
But someotime you should pick up doom hidden missles to truly learn how to protect assists.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 19, 2012)

nuuuuuuu I shall not touch thee doom, he shall be last character I play 100 times with


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 19, 2012)

well when you do, use hidden missles


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll use anything but air down swooping missles like a lot of feet stomping and chair sitting action ._.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 19, 2012)

lol, i haven't played umvc3 in forever. I have been thinking about deadpool since i think he could possibly do a lot more for frank and he can keep away really well. Also his low hitting assist would do just the best things for frank and give frank easy unblockables for full combos. the only thing stopping me from using him, is the lack of taskmaster and how over rated he is as a character.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok so i just played a lot today and realized two things while playing. and yes i know it's a double post but no one is really talking and it's new stuff.

First of all x23 can be a scary as fuck anchor. Not only is she fast and can xfactor cancel stuff amazing, but what makes her truly scary is her dirt nap. After a kill in xfactor she can dirt nap the next character than combo them to death. also she has a lot of moderatly easy loops in level 3xfactor which are really deadly.
The next more important thing for me is i learned how to do a cross under, which is basically mixing up the opponent by going under them. What i started doing was when a character is coming in i do a dash which gets me on the other side than quickly do an attack, i normally do this with taskmaster cause of his crazy good range and he can get full combos off it. also with frank i can cross under than do his crouching heavy which slides him under them again for even more confusion. also if you change the timing of the dash you can fake the crossunder. crossing under is a very awesome thing to do on an incomming opponent.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 21, 2012)

I dunno, I like Deadpool only cause of his health bar in your face and katana-rama and yea, x-23 scary just like wesker x-facter scary. Still hoping to see someone good with M.O.D.O.K though now he can be like elvis and that's scary ;D. I'm still learning things too like ive be able to successful birdy kick in air with chun and tired of always needing one more mission to complete and its the partner one....Felicia...Tron


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 21, 2012)

he his level 3 is a counter, which is prolly the worst level 3.
also wesker is very over rated and i'm pretty sure taskmaster like destroys wesker. taskmaster can keep wesker out with arrows and easily outcamp him. If they're both on the ground and both do their projectiles taskmaster will duck under wesker's gun and his arrows will hit. in the air taskmaster wins the range cause wesker can't do much in the air. also when wesker teleports taskmaster has an option select of foward H. no matter what teleport at worst for taskmaster they will trade, at best taskmaster can get a full combo off either a spidy swing or a shield skills. also he can get a throw out of it. also taskmaster out ranges wesker. like theirs not much wesker can do other than wait for a fuck up. Also doom does well against wesker since he can just keep wesker away for days and once wesker gets in he footdives. Also here's some modok for you
and do you just use all the females or something?


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 23, 2012)

forget about spencer? xD I use rocky coon, bionic arms, did use Haggar and Task, and rest are gals so I'd say sorta. Check my top 15 characters for I use them.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 23, 2012)

Did you use hagger just for the assist?
also the only ones i mainly use are taskmaster, frank and doom. i occasionally use trish instead of doom and even more rarly use dorm/spencer.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 24, 2012)

no, Ammy was the assist to haggar


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 24, 2012)

ah well ammy's cold star is a very good assist. also ammy is a much better anchor now that she actually gets a speed boost in xfactor.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 26, 2012)

Yuppers and the cold star is my fav assist of entire game.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 26, 2012)

it's definitely a respectable assist that can do lots of good things. hidden missles is my favorite assist :v


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 27, 2012)

no surprise xD.....Glad animal pack finally out, now just waiting for Hawkeyes costume pack. Ronin rules


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 27, 2012)

waiting for taskmaster and trish outfits. i really like both of them and may use trish more because of it.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah should hurry up and come out. I want Skullgirls


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 28, 2012)

YES SKULLGIRLS <3 <3 <3
once that comes out that's what i'm going to mainly be playing. 
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/friday-night-skullgirls/726288


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 28, 2012)

I know right? Reminds me of Darkstalkers except girl power overrules it


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 29, 2012)

yea it's going to be awesome, but back to umvc3 
viper is so rediculous >.>


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 29, 2012)

I like her but I see no use for Cyclops eyes cept random shots at distancing opponent with her especially since there no combos in mission mode using it unlike chun li charging birdie kick


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 29, 2012)

well it's for spacing and multiple siesmos spacing just to help keep them on lockdown. but also in general she's just a rediculously good character.


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 29, 2012)

still glad they gave her the SFIV focus and not to any of the other street fighters


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 30, 2012)

also made it unblockable, have shit tons of armor and can be canceled into her ex-siesmo making it always fucking safe and still able to lead into full fucking combos.
with a lockdown assist she can essentially kill two characters possibly 3 and after the first one gets hit their is nothing you can do about it. >.>


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm still waiting for Super Mega Extreme Ultimate Marvel Vs. Capcom 3 Plus Alpha: Mark II- Special Edition.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 30, 2012)

they have kind of confirmed there will be no more updates on umvc3 for a while and the main reason it came out so early was cause of marvel licencing.


----------



## Vega (Jan 30, 2012)

What this thread needs is a RACCOON!







I decided to pick up Rocky here and I'm beginning to get the hang of him.  He has a VICIOUS mix mix up game and a solid keep away, I currently have him teamed up with Chris and Doctor Strange although I might switch Strange out.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 30, 2012)

what order is that team in? also rocket raccon seems to be good but really hard to learn, especially his boulder loops. and i kind of wanna pick up Chris again with all his buffs, but my main team just works so well i can't do much with it in terms of characters.


----------



## Vega (Jan 30, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> what order is that team in? also rocket raccon seems to be good but really hard to learn, especially his boulder loops. and i kind of wanna pick up Chris again with all his buffs, but my main team just works so well i can't do much with it in terms of characters.



I have Strange on point, Rocky second, and I save Chris for last.  I use Chris' Gun Fire assist with the teleports for my mix ups.  Also, boulder loops?  Never heard of that, I'm just getting the hang of the BnB combos.  And Chris' buffs are nice, especially since his -> M and Cr.H are cancel-able now.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;M_kXJO5VxA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_kXJO5VxA4[/video]
also i would like to play you later today if you play on 360, today will be the last chance i have to play umvc3 before scv comes out. my gamtertag is sinewydrake1


----------



## Vega (Jan 30, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> [video=youtube;M_kXJO5VxA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_kXJO5VxA4[/video]
> also i would like to play you later today if you play on 360, today will be the last chance i have to play umvc3 before scv comes out. my gamtertag is sinewydrake1



Oh wow, that looks a tad difficult.  Sadly I'm on PS3 as I cannot play fighting games with the 360's horrendous D-pad.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 30, 2012)

ah aw, i used analog stick when i played fighting games on the controller and i seemed like the only person who did it. but now i have an arcade stick.


----------



## veeno (Jan 30, 2012)

Dont you think capcom is milking there series a bit?


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 30, 2012)

veeno said:


> Dont you think capcom is milking there series a bit?


100% yes.

I still want a Strider 3.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 31, 2012)

veeno said:


> Dont you think capcom is milking there series a bit?


eh it's not like a shooter where small changes don't matter.12 new characters and all the balance things RADICALLY change the metagame. also if you have ever played a fighting game you would know that generally the first iteration is imbalanced as fuck, and umvc3 is already looking a lot more balanced than mvc3 was. fighting games are really the only series i could see that actually deserves a new version of itself every year because that can be good sequals. ofcourse if you never play fighting games or are not interested in a high level of fighting games than it's a complete ripoff, but if you have any interset in the metagame than it's not a ripoff at all.however all fighting games series tend to do at least one new version because fighting games need balancing at times. though it may be a bit too soon i do think that most fighting games need updates for balance.


----------

